

The Sabermetric Bias  - cwan
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2011/06/the-sabermetric-bias/

======
Bud
This author seems confused. Sabermetrics refers only to baseball statistics.
It's improper to use the term to refer generally to all sports statistics. In
addition, generalizing from baseball to other sports and then back to baseball
ignores the fact that baseball statistics are much more valuable and telling
than those in other sports, for various reasons, the most significant of which
is that batting and pitching stats represent a large number of discrete events
involving only two players and influenced only to a relatively minor degree by
actions of other players. This isn't true for stats in any other sport.

